# V-block Clamp Clears The Drill Chuck



## Swarfmaster (Nov 20, 2015)

I needed to drill a hole in a short 1/8 inch diameter rod.  the clamp that I had was just too big to clear the drill chuck and the drill and still be able to get close to the rod. My clamp: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Comparing the old with the new:


	

		
			
		

		
	
  The completed fixture with the new machining in place:


There's plenty of room for my Drill Chuck to get in close with a small drill and complete the job.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Nov 21, 2015)

Good thinking, i like it, i wiil make one for myself.


----------



## David S (Nov 21, 2015)

I do alot of small stuff as well, so that goes on my list to make.

Thank you

David


----------



## kvt (Nov 21, 2015)

That looks great,   It looks real steady as well,   if you need to hold a little bit larger item in it,   it looks like you could clean a little bit more out of the v area and put a shorter set screw.   But it does look good,   what did you make it out of,  looks like about 3/8 inch Alum plate.


----------



## Swarfmaster (Nov 21, 2015)

Ken, It's  one-half  inch by one inch bar stock.  That cut will clear a quarter inch diameter rod

Ray


----------



## Kennlindeman (Nov 23, 2015)

Great idea now I need to add it to my list of item to modify.


----------



## bpratl (Nov 23, 2015)

Great idea, thanks for sharing. Bob


----------

